# Onkyo 702 vs. Denon 3300



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking to buy a cheap used avr locally. I have the choice between these 2 in my area. Which one and what would be a fair used price for either....music is also a consideration as I am downsizing my gear for financial reasons.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyos seem to be the receiver of choice given the amount of features. The Onkyo does really well with two channel listening as well.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 18, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The Onkyos seem to be the receiver of choice given the amount of features. The Onkyo does really well with two channel listening as well.


Any idea of market value?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

That 3300 is an old model.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MikeL said:


> Any idea of market value?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Your best bet is to get one from the US as they still seem to be very overpriced here in Canada. Even after the cross boarder fees your still ahead a fair bit in the end.

The 705 here in Canada is about $850 last I've seen in the US its $600 I got my Onkyo 805 for $750 but here they still sell for $1200


----------

